# Color Personality Test (SPs only please)



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

FREE Color Lingo Personality Test
Possible Results
*
Blue Type
NURTURER BLUE​



Sensitive To Needs Of Others.
Sincere. Expresses Appreciation.
Cooperative. Collaborative. Creative.
Caring. Team Builder And Player.
People Person. Engages Others.
Artistic. Inspirational. Spiritual.
Inclusive. Mediator. Peacemaker.
Idealistic. Intuitive. Romantic. Loyal.
Seeks Unity And Harmony. Caretaker.


Famous Blues: Mozart, Dorothy (Wizard of Oz), Thomas Jefferson, Cinderella, Ghandi, Mohammed Ali, Jimmy Carter

Gold TypeTRADITIONAL GOLD​



Respects Authority Rules, Routines, Policies.
Alligant, Faithful, Dependable, Prepared, Efficient.
Remembers The Traditions That Work. Values Family.
Work Comes Before Play. Practical. Systematic. Orderly.
Identifies With Groups. Strives For A Sense Of Security.
Thorough, Sensible, Convential, Proper.
A Right Way To Do Everything. Stick-To-Itivness.
Evaluates Actions As Right Or Wrong.
Stable. Organized. Punctual. Helpful.


Famous Golds: Mothera Teresa, George Washington, Santa Claus, LBJ, 
Joan Rivers, Henry Ford, Florence Nightingale

Orange TypeADVENTUROUS ORANGE​



"Just Do It" Action Oriented.
Quick-witted, Charming, Spontaneous
Playful. Injects fun into work.
Lives In Here & Now. Risk taker.Creative.
Enjoys Diversity, Variety, Competition.
Multi-tasker, Cheerful, Energetic.Bold.
Quick Thinking and Acting. Takes Charge.
High Visibility Performer. Accepts Challenges.
Enjoys Problem Solving. Negotiator.
Performs Well Under Pressure. Resilient.


Famous Oranges: JFK, Amelia Earhart, Lucille Ball, Rhett Butler, FDR, 
Francis of Assissi, Lee Iacocca, Winston Churchill, Garfield

Green TypeVISIONARY GREEN​



Looks Forward And Sees Impact Of Actions Taken Now.
Explores All Facets Before Deciding. Checks for Accuracy.
Careful Planner. Enlivened By Work.
Status Quo Buster. Designer Of Change. Inventive.
Systematic. Logical. Theoretical.Self-Sufficient.
Often Not In The Mainstream. Persistent. Thorough.
Intellectual. Inquisitive. Impartial. Improvement Oriented.


Famous Greens: Socrates, Sherlock Holmes, Benjamin Franklin, Carl Jung, 
Thomas Edison, Eleanor Roosevelt, Katherine Hepburn, Rosalyn Carter​

​

​

​

*


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

1.Orange
2.Blue
3.Green
4.Gold


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

1. Green
Green are inquisitive, innovative individuals who question the status quo and strive for competence. They rely on their keen logic and like to time to think and gather data before making a decision. Having their ideas considered is important. They use their ingenuity and tenacity to understand, improve or master their work and other areas of interest. Self sufficient and independent, they covet their privacy and like to live by their own standards

2. Blue
Blues are friendly, caring indeividuals who look for the meaning life and situations. They rely on their emotional intelligence to guide them in decision-making and want to feel good about a choice as well as the people involved in it. Relationships are a priority so they have a tendency to consider people needs ahead of task completion. Intuitive and peace-loving, they make great mediators and foster unity in groups.

3. Gold
Golds are conscientious, reliable individuals-loyal to their family as well as the organizations and communities in which they belong. They rely on their strong sense of right and wrong to make sound decisions and like to establish step-by-step plans for accomplishing their goals. Fulfilling their responsibilities is a priority and they put work before play. Realistic and prepared, they can be counted on to follow through on their commitment

4. Orange
Oranges are fun-loving, spontaneous individuals who like to act quickly to seize the moment. They rely on their swift decision-making ability to make a choice when an opportunity knocks. Variety, change, and freedom are key to feeding their adventurous spirit. Naturally entertaining and playful, they are comms.
only the center of attention or a part of the action.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

orange, blue, green, gold


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Green, orange, blue, gold.

So much for me being a green in this case:dry:


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

hailfire said:


> Orange, green, blue, gold.


*In the colors site, an orange\green is called a firecracker!*:laughing:


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

BooksandButterflies said:


> *In the colors site, an orange\green is called a firecracker!*:laughing:


Really? How so? I don't think I fell firecracker-ish :laughing:
And you made me realize that I made a careless typo: my result was green then orange, not the other way around. I fixed it though. Either way, I doubt it changes what you said haha.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

hailfire said:


> Really? How so? I don't think I fell firecracker-ish :laughing:
> And you made me realize that I made a careless typo: my result was green then orange, not the other way around. I fixed it though. Either way, I doubt it changes what you said haha.


*My friends who are firecrackers would agree that they don't feel firecracker-ish either. I think maybe it's because when the fuse is finally lit, look out!*:laughing:


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

BooksandButterflies said:


> *My friends who are firecrackers would agree that they don't feel firecracker-ish either. I think maybe it's because when the fuse is finally lit, look out!*:laughing:


Okay that makes sense then. Because I do have a ridiculously slow fuse which I even sort of fear getting lit because my reactions are too unpredictable LOL. It's happened once, but that time the ex-friend who was on the receiving end ended up fairly lucky if you'd like to call it that :wink:


----------



## mn_shore (Jul 19, 2012)

Orange,green,blue,gold


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

@hailfire:happy:
*Orange and Green Blend into the Firecracker*
This combination are the wittiest of the bunch and relish pricking pomposity in others. They love to poke fun at those who take themselves too seriously. They are not impressed by those who put on airs and they don’t hesitate to go for the jugular. Their Orange side brings lots of physical energy and social aggression while their Green side brings sharp insights and clever language. Firecrackers are independent and have little respect for the traditional or sacred cows.
They are independent thinkers. Some might consider them cantankerous and eccentric at times. They are fascinated by ingenuity and cleverness. They are skeptical of other’s ideas but are fascinated with their own inventions. Since both colours are very practical, they are not particularly moved by emotional appeals. As lovers, they are energetic and creative. Their feelings are deep but not readily accessible to them, and therefore, only shared with great difficulty. They don’t often think in romantic terms and having to be romantic can be irritating to them.
In their work they become highly competent and want to be as independent as possible. You are not likely to put anything over on them but they may put something over on you.
The combined characteristics of the Green and Orange can sometimes make for a sharp-tongued and tactless person. The energy of the Orange can get them into difficult situations but and logic of the Green helps them get out of their predicaments.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

BooksandButterflies said:


> @_hailfire_:happy:
> *Orange and Green Blend into the Firecracker*
> This combination are the wittiest of the bunch and relish pricking pomposity in others. They love to poke fun at those who take themselves too seriously. They are not impressed by those who put on airs and they don’t hesitate to go for the jugular. Their Orange side brings lots of physical energy and social aggression while their Green side brings sharp insights and clever language. Firecrackers are independent and have little respect for the traditional or sacred cows.
> They are independent thinkers. Some might consider them cantankerous and eccentric at times. They are fascinated by ingenuity and cleverness. They are skeptical of other’s ideas but are fascinated with their own inventions. Since both colours are very practical, they are not particularly moved by emotional appeals. As lovers, they are energetic and creative. Their feelings are deep but not readily accessible to them, and therefore, only shared with great difficulty. They don’t often think in romantic terms and having to be romantic can be irritating to them.
> ...


Holy crap... This sounds EXACTLY like me :shocked: I'm actually a little freaked out LOL. Well, minus the part about me being tactless, I do have tact. But everything else... Whoa. Thanks for this!


----------



## foxinablue (Oct 6, 2012)

Green, orange, gold, blue.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Orange, Blue, Green, Gold (SP, NF, NT, SJ)


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

BooksandButterflies said:


> @_hailfire_:happy:
> *Orange and Green Blend into the Firecracker*
> This combination are the wittiest of the bunch and relish pricking pomposity in others. They love to poke fun at those who take themselves too seriously. They are not impressed by those who put on airs and they don’t hesitate to go for the jugular. Their Orange side brings lots of physical energy and social aggression while their Green side brings sharp insights and clever language. Firecrackers are independent and have little respect for the traditional or sacred cows.
> They are independent thinkers. Some might consider them cantankerous and eccentric at times. They are fascinated by ingenuity and cleverness. They are skeptical of other’s ideas but are fascinated with their own inventions. Since both colours are very practical, they are not particularly moved by emotional appeals. As lovers, they are energetic and creative. Their feelings are deep but not readily accessible to them, and therefore, only shared with great difficulty. They don’t often think in romantic terms and having to be romantic can be irritating to them.
> ...


Aww, but that sounds like me. I'm sharp-tongued and tactless  but I didn't get orange/green, I got orange/blue.
If orange/green is Firecracker, what's orange/blue?


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

@raichu
*Blue and Orange Blend into the Sunburst*
Just as the name sunburst suggest, this combination loves a bright, passionate life. They are very right-brained, taking in everything at once. Their strong feelings come bubbling out with lots of physical energy. They are irrepressible and their joy of life infectious. This energy can burst forth at just the right time, but sometimes it can come at inappropriate times as well.
They love their work, finding it an ongoing adventure of discovery. Usually, their work is with other people, as people are endlessly fascinating. The combination of the desire for freedom of the Orange and the need for meaning and significance of the Blue gives them the energy to be creative, full of fantasy, with fiery feelings and a desire to experiment. They need to relate to the people they work with or for. They find a lot of personal satisfaction in their encounters even if they are only momentary. They have a lot of physical energy and need to keep on the move, but they do it with sensitivity.
A key emotion for Sunbursts is love. Their love is expressed in all their relationships — clients, coworkers, friends, family, and particularly in their most intimate relationships. Their sexuality is an expression of this love. They express their love with nthusiasm.
Everyone needs some down time, and if they do not take a break now and then, they can become depressed. Taking some “me” time usually brings them back to their old bubbly self.
Not all of their feelings are bright and sunny. They have negative feelings too, and these tend to be very strong. They can get angriest at the ones they love the most. A cooling off time is very beneficial. Often the anger is based on a misunderstanding. Being able to examine the problem objectively can often bring resolution. Making up can be just as passionate.
Being very creative and needing the freedom to create, neatness is not usually a high priority for Sunbursts. Sometimes it can get a little too “creative” and major organization is needed. They can be quite comfortable living in chaos. They know where everything is. Others colours may not be as tolerant.
The Orange part wants to do it now. The Blue part wants everyone to be happy. Sometimes an action without thought can cause pain to others. This causes their Blue part to feel guilty. On the other hand, when they are always trying to do their best for others, the Orange part can feel resentful of the restrictions it places on them. They need to keep these two parts in balance. High energy and strong feelings are a double-edged sword.
Extraverted Sunbursts are out there for everyone to see and enjoy. The Introverted sunbursts are there as well but working away in the background, impulsively doing good things for people.


----------



## mn_shore (Jul 19, 2012)

BooksandButterflies said:


> @_hailfire_:happy:
> *Orange and Green Blend into the Firecracker*
> This combination are the wittiest of the bunch and relish pricking pomposity in others. They love to poke fun at those who take themselves too seriously. They are not impressed by those who put on airs and they don’t hesitate to go for the jugular. Their Orange side brings lots of physical energy and social aggression while their Green side brings sharp insights and clever language. Firecrackers are independent and have little respect for the traditional or sacred cows.
> They are independent thinkers. Some might consider them cantankerous and eccentric at times. They are fascinated by ingenuity and cleverness. They are skeptical of other’s ideas but are fascinated with their own inventions. Since both colours are very practical, they are not particularly moved by emotional appeals. As lovers, they are energetic and creative. Their feelings are deep but not readily accessible to them, and therefore, only shared with great difficulty. They don’t often think in romantic terms and having to be romantic can be irritating to them.
> ...


Sounds right to me. The firecracker label is something I can gladly live with.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

orange >green >blue >gold.


----------



## Poppinfloss (Nov 9, 2011)

Orange, green, blue, gold.

Pleased to have NT on 2nd place.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

orange, blue, green, gold...


----------

